
The Intellectual yet Idiot - zaptheimpaler
https://medium.com/incerto/the-intellectual-yet-idiot-13211e2d0577
======
zaptheimpaler
Required reading for a small portion of HN commenters.

~~~
nindalf
But not you, I'm guessing?

~~~
zaptheimpaler
i have read it

